# Tidenham Manor House



## neill (Feb 19, 2010)

I was backing up some old photos on to a new hard drive the other day when I came across some pics of an explore I did about six years ago. Looking at the pics now they don't seem anything special, except that most of what I snapped has now gone...demolished...and replaced by a bland large house.

Anyway, here's the history bit. There has been a Manor House on this site since Saxon times, the house pictured was started around 1770, and added to many time mainly in the victorian era. The estate included barns and a farm, workers cottages, church and then a village.

The Main House, distroyed by fire.






















Going up the back lane to the farm.









The Barn, which is still there.


























Worker's Cottages, all gone now.





That's it. Let me know what you think.
N.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2010)

What gorgeous ruins! A blinking shame it's mostly gone now. 
Love the building with outside steps, and that window shot is great. Cheers for sharing, Neill.


----------



## nutnut (Feb 19, 2010)

Love it, looks like a lovely old place, agree with foxy, shame it's mostly gone now.

Love this chap below, looks very sad though


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 20, 2010)

Not one but two cider presses,shame the metal parts[the screw and so on]are missing.My local village manor still has one in working order and a small apple orchard as well.Shame about the building going, so much for progress.


----------



## hnmisty (Feb 22, 2010)

What a shame its gone, getting rid of those lovely barns was a crime and the whole place just looked lovely 
Lol, yes, that is a sad little chappy, but wouldn't you be?


----------



## spacepunk (Feb 22, 2010)

nutnut said:


> Love it, looks like a lovely old place, agree with foxy, shame it's mostly gone now.
> 
> Love this chap below, looks very sad though



ha ha, good spot mate


----------

